# Kindle and Airport X-ray machines



## jgbex (Mar 6, 2009)

I will be traveling in a few weeks and plan on taking my kindle on the plane with me. Does anyone know any issues about kindles and x-ray machines at the airports?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I have flown with mine, and there is no problem. I place it in the container, and it goes right through.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I have traveled multiple times with it.  I place it in the container for xray and have it easy access if they ask me to turn it on/take it out of sleep.  (They never asked, but I was prepared!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's recommended that Whispernet be turned off when it goes through x-ray machines.

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah...didn't know that Betsy!  But I never turn on my WhisperNet unless I am downloading so that wasn't an issue for me...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Same here, I rarely have Whispernet on.  But I think I learned the caution to have Whispernet off here on KBoards somewhere....I'll have to look for the thread.

Betsy


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I've flown several times with mine and have never even taken it out, like I do with my laptop, and have never been asked to take it out for rescanning either.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Just took mine through three airports (6+ screenings, including international). No issue whether the Kindle was on or off.

I do *try* to turn it off regularly before I put it through though, as a few people have reported possible problems.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I always leave it in the front pocket of my backpack.  I've never been asked to remove it and I've never had any problems.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There have been reports of screens freaking out and dying after passing through the XRay. Whispernet was on in all the cases I have read. I want to say that I have seen these type of posts 6 times. It is rare. I have not heard of anyone having a problem if they send it through with Whispernet turned off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, when I started checking it out again after posting, the reports were not as clearcut as I remembered, but I hate taking chances.  I don't keep Whispernet on all the time anyway, it's a battery drain, so it's not a problem for me.

Betsy


----------



## jgbex (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks. You guys are great!!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I took Kindra on a trip last winter, and she went through x-ray just fine. I turned her off completely, but left her in my laptop bag. I wasn't asked to take her out and she did fine.


----------



## beadog (Feb 13, 2009)

The last trip I took (June), I had my Kindle in my carry on. There was a little to-do at the scanning machine, then the security person asked me if I had a Kindle in my bag. I said I did, and he told me Kindles had to be taken out, the same as laptops. I was very impressed they actually knew what a Kindle was! (I've traveled many times with my Kindle, and this is the first time I've been asked to take it out of my bag.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Flying out of Heathrow this summer, the sign said to take all electronic devices out and put them in a tray, including cameras and MP3s.  I did that, then the inspector said I didn't have to. "Isn't that only in America where you have to do that?"  (No, I'd never had to do it in the US, I was just doing what their stupid sign said.  )  But it's been inconsistent on the Kindle.  If I ask if I have to take it out, they generally say yes.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have never had to take my Kindle out. I have heard the DX has to be taken out, probably because of its size it looks more like a laptop.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

Whether you have to take your Kindle our or not is up to the screening agent: most know what a Kindle is and don't look past what the X-Ray machine shows them, other insist on scanning the Kindle all by itself.

It's better not to argue this point with them because there may be something else going on that prompts the additional scanning.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Changing the subject slightly, please remember to take your kindle when you leave the plane!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, there have been waaay too many cases of forgotten Kindles on planes!  But also,if you have to take it out to be screened separately, remember it at security.  I've read that security has everything from laptops to purses left behind at security!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I have never had to take my Kindle out. I have heard the DX has to be taken out, probably because of its size it looks more like a laptop.


Yes, that happened to me. My K2 was in my purse, no questions asked but the DX was in my backpack and they asked me to take it out and re-screened it by itself. The laptop was already out of the backpack.

L


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Every time I read one of these threads, I just have to giggle.  I have never been asked to take my Kindle out when going through security, but they probably just want to get rid of me.  I have a CPAP machine that I carry on and it has to be taken out and they usually go through the bag that has the humidifier and hoses in it.  AND I've had both knees replaced, so I always set off the alarms and have to be wanded (is that a word?).  My walker has to be hand-checked (bad hips & back).  By the time I've got everything back where it belongs, grab my purse and my walker and put on my shoes, it feels like it's already been a long day.

Needless to say, I don't fly unless I absolutely have to. Security is quite a challenge.


----------



## karlm (Jul 21, 2009)

rumors are 1 out of 10 kindles blow up when exposed to x-rays


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not!  

Betsy


----------



## Moose (Aug 1, 2009)

I've taken my DX on 6 flights and went through X-ray with no problems but I always leave mine turned off when its in my bag.  My only beef is they make me turn it off when drop below 10,000 feet so I can't read for the first and last 10 minutes of the flight!


----------



## EDF (Oct 15, 2009)

It looks like I'm the only one who had a problem. Leaving St. Petersburg, Russia, my fully-charged Kindle went through two x-ray machines. Upon opening the Kindle in flight I was surprised to find the warning that all power was gone. I mean gone such that it could not be used without a charger. Note: The WhisperNet had not been on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're saying that your battery is now dead? And cannot be recharged even now?

Is this a Kindle 2 or Kindle 1?  

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

That would be a new one. Most of the airport issues seem to have been the Kindle screen develops tons of lines down the front that will not go away and the Kindle is useless.


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

I have never been stopped or questioned about my K2 when I left it in my purse.  I traveled for the first time with my DX and the x-ray tech asked me what was in my purse.  I told her it was a reader  - I offered to take it out of my purse, and she told me it was okay this time, but I should probably take it out next time I flew.  I asked why my smaller reader was okay and this one wasn't, and she told me that anything bigger than your hand, was supposed to be scanned separately.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I would definitely make sure that the battery held at least some charge before going through airport security. The screeners are definitely well within their rights to ask you to turn on any electronic device and show that it functions (on the theory that a dummy computer could be constructed with electronics that would control a bomb).  If you don't have any power, it is likely that you will get "extra attention" from security, and conceivable that they could refuse to allow it onto the plane.

Having said the above, I can't imagine why any reader would willingly get on an airplane with a battery-dead Kindle, but I'm just sayin'!


----------



## Cwoodhead (Jun 29, 2011)

My Kindle just got trashed going through the X-ray machine at Lindbergh Airport San Diego.  I have flown many times with it and no issues but this time I was reading it while waiting in the line for security.  I set it in the tray face up and accidentally left it on as I raced to to take my belt off, empty my pockets, watch shoes, etc.  When I got through I saw the screen was swiped.  It looked as if someone had taken a sponge and wiped half the words off the page.  Amazon is replacing it but definately turn your device off.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Did you havve the WiFi or 3G on? That seemed to be the problem in the past. I have sent mine through in sleep mode without any issues. I just make sure to have the whispernet off


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

There is no way that X-Rays will damage a Kindle or the battery.

I have no idea what happened to your device, but it wasn't caused by X-Rays.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I never turn mine off. It is always in sleep mode and I travel 2 to 3 weeks each month. I have heard having the Whispernet can cause a problem, but I keep that off unless downloading books. Glad that CS is replacing for you.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Elk said:


> There is no way that X-Rays will damage a Kindle or the battery.
> 
> I have no idea what happened to your device, but it wasn't caused by X-Rays.


Agreed. All of the problems I have read about that are related to airport security end up being related to the WiFi or 3G. I don't know why but there have been a small number of people who had this particular problem. Solution? Turn off the WiFi or 3G.


----------



## Dr. Laurence Brown (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm glad I caught this thread before taking my Kindle through the airport! On the plane with nothing to read? I would go crazy


----------

